

Carrier IQ: What it is, what it isn't, and what you need to know - rads
http://www.engadget.com/2011/12/01/carrier-iq-what-it-is-what-it-isnt-and-what-you-need-to/

======
jonmc12
In addition to being on their patent, as mentioned in article, these claims of
key press tracking and user interaction tracking are also present in their
marketing material:

1\. "Capture a vast array of experience data including screen transitions,
button presses, service interactions and anomalies"

2\. "View application and device feature usage, such as camera, music,
messaging, browser and TV"

..and more -
[http://www.wired.com/images_blogs/threatlevel/2011/12/Experi...](http://www.wired.com/images_blogs/threatlevel/2011/12/ExperienceManager.datasheet-1.pdf)

It's amazing the company positioned themselves to sell services to carriers
that do exactly the kind of things they are trying to talk around in PR speak.

